# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu aqua precisa de ajuda

## FCatarino

Boa noite

Tenho um aqua que esta de inicio e preciso de algumas dicas...... :yb620:  
No Litoral  Alentejano ainda nao se fala de aqua de salgados " so mesmo  no Oceano"  tenho o aqua com 800L  com sump .
nao estou a conseguir incerir as fotos como posso fazer ? É que sou tao novo nos aqua como nos forum

cump.
F.Catarino

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Tens alguma dúvida em concreto ? 
As FAQs podem ajudar-te e se não estiver lá o que precisas pergunta aqui.

----------


## FCatarino

o meu aqua esta cheio de algas por todo o lado como fazer para conbater ? tenho tambem um espumador "v2 skim 1000" protein skimer 
é suficiente ou existe algum desses diy que possa fazer!..... :Admirado:   para um aqua de 2.40x0.70x0.45 a sump tem 0.80x0.40x0.42 . tenho tb 80kg de rocha viva agradecia que me dessem dicas para poder ter um aqua como tenho visto neste forum .........
aqua espetaculares so nao consigo por fotos do meu aki porque ?...



obrigado 

F.Catarino

----------


## Marco Madeira

Olá...
Para te podermos ajudar melhor coloca aqui os dados todos do teu sistema e aquário. Para alem disso menciona que tipo de manutenção fazes e com que frequencia e que produtos usas etc... As fotos ajudam bastante. Existe um tópico que explica como colocar fotos. Só assim te poderemos ajudar como deve de ser.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

> Boa noite
> 
> Tenho um aqua que esta de inicio e preciso de algumas dicas...... 
> No Litoral  Alentejano ainda nao se fala de aqua de salgados " so mesmo  no Oceano"  tenho o aqua com 800L  com sump .
> nao estou a conseguir incerir as fotos como posso fazer ? É que sou tao novo nos aqua como nos forum
> 
> cump.
> F.Catarino


Olá, Catarino  :Olá: 

Como alojar fotos em REEFFORUM

----------


## FCatarino

Boa noite 

desde ja obrigado pelo apoio vou ver se consigo explicar sem termos tecnicos que ainda nao os sei o que tenho como princepiante que sou neste mundo :

aqua  2.40x0.45x0.70 
sump  0.80x0.40x0.40
coluna de filtro seco 
espumador  v2 skim 1000 (protein skimer )
2 bombas correntes aqua clear 110
iluminaçao 
hqi de 1.50 (tecnik)
filtro de osmose a repor directamente na sump com uma electrovalvula para repor a agua automatico 
1 termostato para 1000L

rocha viva 70kg
em peixes so tenho 1 (Salaria fasciatus) e mais dois que nao sei o nome nao tenho mais porque ja me morreram 3 peixes alguns ermitas 
2 xenias mas nao vou arranjar mais peixes  enquanto   :yb668:   tiver mais conhecimentos das coisas  assim que consiga ponha aki umas fotos

obrigado
F.Catarino

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bom dia Catarino,

Fazes bem em não colocar mais peixes sem primeiro analisar e repensar a montagem que tens actualmente.

O aquário tem excelentes dimensões, para se poder "brincar", mas o equipamento é, regra geral, insuficiente para o aquário que tens, especialmente no que diz respeito à circulação e à iluminação.

No entanto, para se poder adequar o equipamento ao aquário, primeiro é preciso saber que tipo de aquário pretendes: se apenas de peixes ou também de corais; neste último caso, se apenas corais moles e LPS ou também SPS.

Já agora, que tipo de substractos usas ? E que quantidade (em cms de altura) ? E quanto aos peixes que não sabes o nome, consegues descrevê-los (+/-), para se ter uma ideia ?

----------


## FCatarino

boa tarde 
nao penso em meter mais peixes em quanto nao tiver tudo no ponto dai preciso da voca ajuda os substratoaque tenho é +/- 30 a 40kg de areao de coral so ja coloquei umas fotos na galeria que ja tem algum  tempo .....

----------


## João M Monteiro

Eu percebi que não queres colocar mais peixes por enquanto.

A minha questão não era essa. Era saber que tipo de aquário pretendes (vir a ) ter

----------


## FCatarino

pretendo vir a ter um aqua de corais moles 
e com um anbiente de peixes sociaveis, mas gosto de ver os aquarios com muitos corais anemona etc..... kero fazer um quadro de sala vivo e bonito, tb ja tive uma anemona branca que me desapareceu dentro do aqua isso pode vir a prejudicar a agua?  ....nao a encontro em lado nenhum .........


obrigado
FCatarino

----------


## João Castelo

Catarino,

Nesta fase pesquisava e escolhia o caminho que queria seguir. Parece-me que acabas por querer um aqua com predominancia em corais moles e peixes.
Mas também não tenho duvidas que acabarás ( quase inevitávelmente ) por colocar corais duros.
A chamada de atenção do João Monteiro é mais que oportuna.
Começaria por aumentar a iluminação e circulação.
Depois corais moles.
Anemonas, nem pensar para já
Essa que desapareceu pode ter sido sugada por alguma Bomba?

Coloca fotos.

Um abraço

----------


## FCatarino

Peço desculpa pela forma como estou a inserir as fotos , mas ainda ando um pouco a descoberta do funciona/ do programa, de qualquer forma estas algas estao sempre a surgir , gostaria de saber se ha forma de as controlar, tambem já coloquei mais fotos na galeria ,
F.Catarino

----------


## FCatarino

> http://www.reefforum.net/attachment....8&d=1173306577
> 
> Goataria de um dia ver este aqua identico ao do Marco.Agradeço a todos o apoio . Com calma acho que vou conseguir! .
> Catarino


aki fica as fotos dos meus 3 unicos peixes




alguem me diz o nome deles?.... alem da salaria que conheço !!!

tambem tenho estes corais ......

----------


## FCatarino

ja vi que esta tudo off linheeb mas continuo o perg.  como faço para conbater estas algas alguma dica???????????.......... ou é normal...

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O que doseias ? Usas agua natural ou RO ? Qual e a frequencia de TPA e quanta % ? Qual e a frequencia e quantidade  de alimentacao ? Como estao teus parametros particularmente nitrato/fosfato ?

----------


## FCatarino

> O que doseias ? Usas agua natural ou RO ? Qual e a frequencia de TPA e quanta % ? Qual e a frequencia e quantidade  de alimentacao ? Como estao teus parametros particularmente nitrato/fosfato ?


Boa noite 

Roberto a agua que tenho usado é de osmose com mistura de sal "red see " tenho o aqua a funcionar desde janeiro comecou antes mas so moro neste casa desde a passagem de  ano e ate agora so fiz 3 tpa de 60 L cada ," nao é nada" , apesar de ter uma electrovalvula ligada a osmose onde assim que falta agua na sump repoe (agua doce) uma duvida sera que posso fazer tpa com agua da nossa costa? zona de sines ? pois fazer mistura com osmose nao é facil ,  Em relaçao a alimentaçao costumo dar um cubo de artemia 1 x por dia  "é muito" ? Nos testes a ultima vez ja foi no inicio estava tudo bem mas tenho de adquirir um kit de testes qual é que  aconselham ?
mais uma questao eu tenho so 70kg de rv sera que preciso de rm e quantos +/- o que devo uzar como substratos ? Quem poder dar umas dicas agradecia ...
cump.
FCatarino

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> uma duvida sera que posso fazer tpa com agua da nossa costa?


Sim se fizeres pesquisa temos varios topicos sobre o assunto.




> Em relaçao a alimentaçao costumo dar um cubo de artemia 1 x por dia "é muito" ?


Um cubo nao e muito mas devias variar a comida.




> Nos testes a ultima vez ja foi no inicio estava tudo bem mas tenho de adquirir um kit de testes qual é que aconselham ?


Eu so uso Salifert mas parece que nao esta disponivel nas lojas em Portugal, talvez podes achar online.




> 70kg de rv sera que preciso de rm e quantos +/- o que devo uzar como substratos ?


Para um aqua de 800 lts. nao e muito mas se for porosa e manteres a carga organica baixa nao vejo problema. Quanto ao substrato eu uso aragonite "sugar size" e se fizeres DSB pode ajudar na desnitrificacao. o 
areao de coral tende acumular detrito e se nao for limpo regularmente pode levar a niveis altos de nitrato.
O teu aqua a quanto tempo esta estabelecido ? No principio e natural haver algas mas se elas continuem a ser problema e porque nao estas exportando os nutrientes. Nao conhece teu escumador mas pode nao ser adequado para o tamanho do teu aqua e sem duvida aumentaria as TPA.

----------


## FCatarino

boa noite
 Desde  ja obrigado pelo apoio que me teem vindo a prestar  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   tenho mais umas perg. a cerca do meu aqua no caso de ter muitas algas "como é o caso" se lhe adicionar kall  sera que vai reduzir essas algas ao ainda as aumenta mais? 
Tb penso como tenho o aqua +/- as uns 5 meses mas tenho vindo a intruduzir rv desde ai em poucas contidades devido ao  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  sera que o aqua ainda nao esta estabilizado? E dai existir essas algas irritantes  :EEK!:   coloquei tb alguma rv com essas algas na sump " fiz mal " ?   "como se fosse um  refugio "  O ke devo por na sump, apenas rv ? 

 :Olá:   :Olá:  
Catarino

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> se lhe adicionar kall sera que vai reduzir essas algas ao ainda as aumenta mais?


Kalkwasser ajuda exportar fosfato e nao vejo nenhum ponto negativo em dosear kalk exceto o facto de ter um ph muito alto que requer ser pingado lentamente, preferivelmente durante a noite.




> Tb penso como tenho o aqua +/- as uns 5 meses mas tenho vindo a intruduzir rv desde ai em poucas contidades devido ao   sera que o aqua ainda nao esta estabilizado?


Sera que esta rocha esta completamente curada ? Fazes teste de ammonia antes de colocares no aqua principal ?




> coloquei tb alguma rv com essas algas na sump " fiz mal " ? "como se fosse um refugio "


Nao ha problema desde que tenhas luz.

----------


## FCatarino

boa tarde  a todos 
Tenho estado ausent do pais mas deixei a minha esposa a cuidar do aqua mas quando chegei notei que as xenias tinham desaparecido pois tb estive 3 meses fora e nao foram feitas taps ao aqua durante este tempo agora ja fiz 1 de 90L notei tb que tinha um coral que nao sei o nome que esta a dezaparecer um castanho com o centro verde  que aparece neste topico " o que posso fazer para o recuperar "  
foi apanhar alguns ermitas da nossa costa " sera que estes podem destruir os corais "
agora que ja tenho o aqua perto de um ano o "que estou ou nao " a fazer para que nao consiga ter sucesso tenho um ph de 8.1  amonia de 0.1  nitrate5  gostava de saber a vossa opiniao pois penso que devia de adquirir mais equipamento para o bom funcionamento do mesmo mas tb nao sei o que seria mais prioritario  dai gostava  de saber a vossa opiniao  :SbOk:  

obrigado 
Fcatarino

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Boas,

Tendo em conta o tamanho do aquário, penso que mesmo estando 3 meses sem fazer TPAs (num aquário maturado) não seria razão para perder as xenias (um dos corais mais resistentes que há). As xenias são sensíveis a variações bruscas de PH e para além da fotossíntese também se alimentam de outros componentes presentes na água, como por exemplo o iodo. A falta desses elementos, bem como as descidas de PH á noite, podem ter ajudado a acabar com elas.

Para contrariares isso, deves repor toda a água evaporada com kalkwasser, durante o período nocturno e fazer TPAs regularmente para repor os elementos que vão sendo consumidos (podes também adicionar iodo à água nas doses recomendadas).

Tal como as xenias, os zoanthus (coral castanho com o centro verde) também devem estar a sofrer pela falta de elementos traço. No entanto há muitos outros factores que podem estar a contribuir para o seu desaparecimento.

Na minha opinião, o que tens mal aí é o seguinte:

*Circulação insuficiente* (que provoca acumulação de detritos e falta de oxigenação)

*Iluminação insuficiente* (coloca no teu setup quantas HQI tens e há quanto tempo não as trocas)

*Escumação insuficiente* (esse escumador claramente não dá conta do recado, compra por ex. um BM250 ou um Deltec AP850)

*Rocha insuficiente* (acho que devias de ter uns 160 a 200kg de rocha) 

Por fim, a presença de amónia no teu aquário, indica que a denitrificação não está a acontecer com velocidade suficiente para acompanhar a produção da mesma.

Tendo em conta todos estes factores, acho que deverias organizar as prioridades da seguinte forma:

*1º* Introdução de mais 100kg de rocha viva ou morta (ou ambas), uma vez que já tens vivos no aquario, esta rocha deverá ciclar num recipiente (bidom grande por ex.) com água escumador e circulação, durante pelo menos 45 dias antes de ser introduzida no sistema (nessa altura a amónia e nitritos devem estar a 0 ZERO, se não estiverem tens que esperar mais tempo). Com a mesma prioridade, deves também aumentar a circulação para 24.000L/h ou mais, de preferencia com bombas de fluxo espalhado (tipo koralia, tunze turbelle stream, resun wave maker, etc.).

*2º* Aumentar a escumação.

Acho isto o principal, depois logo tratamos dessas aiptasias que tens prái, das algas e de outros promenores.

PS: Podes por emitas e gastrópodes da nossa costa, os patas verdes, patas brancas, turbos, nassarios e cerites, são seguros para os corais e excelentes detritívoros e algivoros, faz é uma boa aclimatização antes de os introduzires (boa = 1 ou 2 horas)

----------


## FCatarino

boas 
Paulo desde o inicio deste post que ja adequeri mais circulaçao com uma koralia4 e uma lifetech ap1500 devo de estar com uma circulaçao de 12.500 L/h fora a bomba de retorno que deve de ser da Rio tal como a bomba do escumador que não sei se é a indicado uma Rio 2500hp mas agora presentemente nao tenho condicões  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   para adquirir outro sera que nao ha nada que se possa fazer para mudificar o escumador e tirar mais rendimento dele. Em relaçao a iluminaçao  a calha que tenho e uma lifetech de 1.50m com 2 lampadas roxas laterais ao comprimento da calha e 3 ao meio que não sei qual a potencia pois é os que veem de origem desde de outobro  de 2006 que não são trocadas "desde o meu inicio " sera que devo trocar, na rocha devo de ter agora perto dos 100 kg mas como tenho o prob. da baze do aquario ser de 45 cm e de ter as duas vistas de um lado e outro e dificil de fazer a construção vou tentar por aqui umas fotos atualizadas eu nao tenho tambem reator de kall tenho adicionado com um garrafão de 8L  que deixo durante a noite mas não são todas.
Vou comecar por aumentar  a circulação. mas gostava de encontrar alguma coisa mais em conta dentro das tunze.... 

obrigado
Fcatarino :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Coloca o teu setup completo novamente (incluindo lista de vivos), umas fotografias recentes também ajudavam a ter uma ideia melhor de como isso está.

----------


## FCatarino

boas  :Olá:  
entao vou tentar deixar de novo o meu setup

aqua 2.40x0.45x0.70 
sump 0.80x0.40x0.40
coluna de filtro seco 
espumador v2 skim 1000 (protein skimer ) com bomba Rio 2500 hp
2 bombas correntes aqua clear 110 3400 L/h
1 koralia 4600 L/h
iluminaçao 
hqi de 1.50 (lifetech) 
filtro de osmose a repor directamente na sump com uma electrovalvula para repor a agua automatico 
1 termostato para 1000L

rocha viva 100kg 
em peixes 
1 (Salaria fasciatus) 
1 yellon tang
1 donzela 
2 familia dos palhaços
e mais 2 que nao sei o nome o meu filho chama-lhe a "dory" mas esse ha dois dias comecou a ficar com pontos brancos o que devo fazer de urgencia
Vou deixar aqui as fotos para melhor identificação

----------


## FCatarino

:yb677:   :yb677:   aqui fica os poucos corais que tenho isto gostava de povoar muito mais aqua 17.12.2007 010.jpg

aqua 17.12.2007 053.jpg

aqua 17.12.2007 067.jpg

aqua 17.12.2007 081.jpg


e aqui tenho o tal escumador a funcionar e a sump tambem tem uma imagem da clha de iluminação aqua 17.12.2007 060.jpg

[ATTACH][ATTACH]aqua 17.12.2007 028.jpg[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

----------


## FCatarino

esta é a vista geral do meu aqua ainda sem muita cor mas tem que ir com o tempo e com muitas ajudas para tentar perceber este maravilhoso hobbi

aqua 17.12.2007 076.jpg

ainda tenho muito para aprender ..... o que devo fazer para melhorar o meu aqua , agora a minha ideia é consequir ter um aqua com propagação de corais " moles que não é o que esta a acontecer"  :yb620:  nos corais não coloquei os nomes por não os saber tambem, peço desculpa pela minha ignorançia mas penso que so colucando questoes é que se aprende  :SbOk:  

Fcatarino  :Olá:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Olá:  Dessa forma já está um bocadinho melhor em termos de rocha e circulação, mas nota que ainda acho insuficiente, o ideal seria aumentares para os valores que digo mais acima. Neste momento no meu aquário de 1.20x40x50 (um penico comparado com o teu  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos:  ), mas tenho 11.000Lts. de circulação, (umas 50X os litros reais do aquário por hora) sem contar com a bomba de retorno de 3800Lts.

A doris a que te referes é um Paracanthurus hepatus, um peixe é muito sensível ao cryptocarium (doença dos pontos brancos), mas desde que seja bem alimentado, não terá qualquer problema em combater naturalmente a doença. Vai monitorizando a temperatura e evita variações de mais de 1ºC, principalmente as mais bruscas, o ideal seria aquecer a água das TPAs antes de colocar no aquário. 

Mas lá esta… como é que podes alimenta-lo bem, se depois não tens um bom escumador para tirar os excessos, nem rocha suficiente para fazer rapidamente o ciclo do azoto, nem circulação suficiente para manter a porcaria toda a “voar” de modo a ser escumada  :yb665:  .

Tive um V2 Skim 800 para 800Lts e não me deu conta do recado (nota o tamanho do meu aquário), tirava muita água e pouca porcaria. O fabricante deve se ter enganado e colocou um zero a mais na litragem aconselhada  :Admirado:  .

Era também importante fazeres TPAs de 10% todas as semanas e repores toda a água evaporada com kalkwasser.




> desde de Outubro de 2006 que não são trocadas "desde o meu inicio " será que devo trocar?


Acho que sim, as HQI (do meio) convêm trocar todos os anos e as outras de 18 em 18 meses. http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2915




> sera que nao ha nada que se possa fazer para mudificar o escumador e tirar mais rendimento dele?


Eu não conheço, mas pesquisa na Net, caso encontres, tenta falar com as pessoas que modificaram, para saberes se vale a pena. 




> Vou comecar por aumentar a circulação. mas gostava de encontrar alguma coisa mais em conta dentro das tunze....


Tunze é muito bom, mas também é muito caro, é uma questão de optares... podias poupar aí para adquirires um escumador a sério.

Eu sei que falar é fácil e que todos os melhoramentos que menciono são muito caros  :SbRiche:  , esse é o grande problema de ter um aquário grande, quanto maior for o aquário mais dinheiro tens que gastar e mais trabalho te dá, a natureza não perdoa, ou está tudo proporcional, ou a coisa pode não correr pelo melhor.

Não peças desculpa por teres dúvidas, isso é normalíssimo, eu também as tenho e não são poucas (ando sempre com o miolo à volta com os peixes  :SbPoisson6:   :JmdALEnvers:   :SbPoiss:  ).




> penso que só colocando questões é que se aprende


 :tutasla:  

Como costumo dizer, esta é só a minha opinião (dentro dos meus limitados conhecimentos), espera por outras para tirares as tuas conclusões.

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

já agora, caso ainda não o tenhas feito, aproveito também para te aconselhar a leitura das FAQs, principalmente esta parte: http://www.reefforum.net/faq.php?faq=new_faq_item10 

Sugiro-te também que utilizes a funcionalidade de pesquisa do fórum, certamente que vais descobrir variadíssimas opiniões sobre os assuntos que questionas.

PS: Esqueci-me de te dizer que os palhaços que aparecem nas fotos, são um Amphiprion perideraion e um Amphiprion clarkii

----------


## FCatarino

boas Paulo obrigado pela tua opinião nas correntes vou esperar para comprar a wave marea de 15000 l/h en relaçao ao escumador coluquei uma bomba de ar na entrada de ar do escumador parece que agora esta a espumar melhor vou ficar a espera de mais  opinioes 




Fcatarino  :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

Olá Catarino  :Olá:  

Para teres uma ideia do funcionamento coreto de um bom escumador (pois esse tem a mania de tirar mais água que porcaria  :Admirado:  ) da uma vista de olhos neste tópico: http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=2273 Quanto mais lama e menos água tirar melhor, a água que inevitavelmente tira deve ser bem escura.

----------

